# Is this a petchii or ?



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Had this for a while, thought it was a willisii from the emersed form, but the submersed said otherwise.
Leaves are roughly 1/2" wide

Recent shot


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am going to guess that it is _C. walkeri_, formerly known as _C. lutea_.

Young plants of _C. walkeri_


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks,

Is there a plant similar looking but a lot bigger? I have another plant that has a much bigger leaf with redder petiole. Plant is almost twice the size of this one.

Is lutea synonymous or a smaller variety of walkeri?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Older plants of C. walkeri get a lot larger. Usually their leaves get more brown. Leaves can get up to 10 inches long


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of the emersed form when I had them under 2x 40w T12










Here is a picture of a different crypt which is a lot bigger but not sure what this is either.









This one was sold to me as walkeri









This is side by side of the 2 uniden crypt. Left one is the same plant under 2x 40w T12. They are all in 2x 54w HOT5 now.









This is a comparison of all 3 plant (petiole of the right plant is a much deeper red than the middle plant (same plant as above plant growing in water)









*Could this be 3 variation of walkeri? or same plant but different age?*


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Could it be c. lucens?
Regards,


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

maybe the right one is C xWillisi 'lucens', I have them all in the water now, some floating near the surface, some planted.

The right small plant could be C xwillisi. The guy had 3 crypt he imported in at the time. Pygmaea, walkeri, and one I can't remember. This date back 5 years ago.



> This is side by side of the 2 uniden crypt. Left one is the same plant under 2x 40w T12. They are all in 2x 54w HOT5 now.


Correction is the *right *plant. left one is the big crypt.


----------

